# Free to a good home, Syrian Hamster - SHEFFIELD



## dafties (Mar 16, 2013)

I have a 12 week old white/grey female syrian hamster that needs a new home. She comes with cage, ball, bedding and quite a bit of food. (will keep you going for a good while). I've been offered a job in another city and I won't have the time to care for her properly so I'd rather give her to someone that has the time! (photos available on request)


----------



## Mimihoo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi we are looking to adopt a hamster yours sounds perfect.


----------



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

do you have a mobile number I could ring you on? 
PM it to me if you like. I'm not far from Sheffield.


----------



## Mimihoo (Mar 16, 2013)

As a new member unfortunately I am not entitled to send PM messages. I'll enqiure to see if there is a way around this.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..........


----------



## Adopter (Aug 24, 2012)

Just sent you a PM, I think lol, hopefully you'll be able to reply.


----------

